# Guys wanna see my favorite shop hanger saw?



## Raymond (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Gumnuts (Mar 19, 2009)

Rep 2U - Ugly saw....but interesting . Any idea ,what year ?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 19, 2009)

Gumnuts said:


> Rep 2U - Ugly saw....but interesting . Any idea ,what year ?


I mentioned it here a couple weeks ago and someone said it was a promotional deal the had back in the day, for when you bought a Ford tractor was it? Or was it a Ford truck. #### I don't remember.


----------



## KD57 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool, I received a Ford lawnmower one time when I bought a new tractor. Never heard of the saw tho, I would have rather had it.


----------



## pbtree (Mar 21, 2009)

Raymond said:


>



So this is what Dtroit is going to do with the bail out money!


----------

